# WE DID IT! We bought Fairshare Plus Points and are reading all the literature!



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2007)

Okay, so we took the plunge just yesterday and paid the price to convert to Fairshare Plus.  We are now platinum VIP.  It cost us $18,100 for the conversion + closing costs and that bought us another 154,000 annual points.  What do you think?  We wanted something more flexible and less dependent on RCI.  

Our kids are on our deeds, yet our kids can't be on the membership.  Is that going to be a problem when they stay as guests?  No housekeeping midweek, is what we understand.  Can they use points for hotel stays?  Sounds like they cannot.  What do you know about guest status with Fairshare Plus.


----------



## myip (Apr 28, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Okay, so we took the plunge just yesterday and paid the price to convert to Fairshare Plus.  We are now platinum VIP.  It cost us $18,100 for the conversion + closing costs and that bought us another 154,000 annual points.  What do you think?  We wanted something more flexible and less dependent on RCI.
> 
> Our kids are on our deeds, yet our kids can't be on the membership.  Is that going to be a problem when they stay as guests?  No housekeeping midweek, is what we understand.  Can they use points for hotel stays?  Sounds like they cannot.  What do you know about guest status with Fairshare Plus.



I don't get it.  What is so great about Fairshare Plus?  I see 350,000 annual points selling for only $3500 on ebay.  Why are you paying $18,100?  What benefits do you get?


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 28, 2007)

Yikes!  What will this give you that's worth $15000?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 28, 2007)

Cindy,

I think you can get about the same deal for $9000.  That's what I'm working on now.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 28, 2007)

I am also surprised.  From what I have read of your posts here in various forums, I thought you bought resale.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 28, 2007)

We can all get caught up in the "it feels right" at the table.  I nearly did the same thing a couple of years ago at FF Flagstaff, but when they refused to put in writing our VIP Gold status with the conversion + purchase we did, we backed out the next day.


----------



## myip (Apr 28, 2007)

What is Fairshare Plus?


----------



## Steve (Apr 28, 2007)

I think you paid WAY too much.  In fact, I'm kind of stunned that with all of your timeshare knowledge and experience that you would do this.  If you had the money to spend and you are happy with your purchase, then that is fine, but that was NOT a good deal.  

Steve


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm not sure where you see the value in this. Frankly I'm a little shocked as you are long term Tuggers. Maybe there's something I missing here?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes, I think you are missing that we are going to be VIP Platinum and all of our PAHIO weeks were converted.  Jya-Ning, bnoble and mshatty all thought we should probably do this.  I think that was their recommendation.  VIP means you can use half as many points for Fairshare Plus resorts within 60 days and we can also get free bumps up to larger units when available.  We will have 1 1/2 million points and resale can't be VIP, is our understanding.  

We did this yesterday, so we have days to think about it and rescind.  Boca, we will see you on Oahu.  I will send you our phone number or you can send us yours.


----------



## donnaval (Apr 29, 2007)

If you are a Platinum VIP then you get free guest certificates so if you do have to get them for your kids, well, they're free!  With that big of an investment, you might want to look into establishing a trust for your FF timeshares where your children can be recognized as co-owners (lots of info on this on the FF Yahoo group site).

We own almost 1 million points now but all resale, so no VIP for us.  But since we like exchanging into non-FF resorts as much or more as into FF resorts, it works best for us to make small deposits into RCI and see what we can find.  It's pretty hard to beat those exchanges even with a Platinum VIP discount.  BUT--it is usually a whole lot easier to just make a reservation with Wyn/FF (if you can get into the website that is).  It all boils down to how you like to play the timeshare game, I guess!  

One thing I'd urge you very strongly to consider is whether you are comfortable in essentially paying for valuable Hawaii time to get mediocre time in return.  I don't know what your sales rep told you, but you no longer have trade power with RCI.  You cannot reserve a week at the resorts you own in Hawaii and deposit those weeks into RCI.  You can only deposit what FF gives you to deposit--instead of a Pahio red week you will most likely be given a Williamsburg or Branson pink week.  Or you may only be given an "invisible" week which means you have to call RCI every time you want to make a trade, to see if you can get it.  It can be a real kick in the pants to pay Hawaii MFs but get no better than Branson trade power. 

I wish you well in your decision as to whether to keep or rescind.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 29, 2007)

Donnaval, those are good points you are making, no pun intended.   

I am bordering on RESCIND right now.  We just did this yesterday and have until midnight May 4th to do that.  I am thinking we should just do it and forget this whole thing.  

People on TS4MS have been great as well.  

I am worried about trade power of generic weeks.  I thought I could pull Shearwater from RCI with a two bedroom, 154,000 week.  This won't work?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Rick and Cindy,

Could by you get the same effect by first buying resale 150,000 FF points for $1,500 followed by buying a 57,500 EOY point package from FF for $9,000?

John


----------



## bnoble (Apr 29, 2007)

Probably not.  My guess is that the 308K EOY was the minimum that FF sales would allow to do all of those conversions/PICs.  You might be able to negotiate that down, I don't know.

I said this OT, as well, but Donnaval's point about a trust is a good idea to consider.  That will help you get significantly more value from VIP.

I guess bottom line is that if you aren't 100% sure this is what you want, then wait until you are.  I'm not sure I would do it, but without a home equity loan I also don't have 18K in capital assets that I could plow into timeshare right now.  

If I did, well, I might.  You've gotten within spitting distance of resale costs for those points, and while VIP isn't worth a *lot*, it certainly is worth something.


----------



## vincenton (Apr 29, 2007)

donnaval said:


> You cannot reserve a week at the resorts you own in Hawaii and deposit those weeks into RCI.



This is not correct. She still owned those week at Bali Hai. She still have rights to reserved them at 13 months and still be able to deposit them with RCI if she chooses.

Only UDI points don't have rights to ARP anymore, this does not effect Convert weeks.

Vincent.


----------



## jtridle (Apr 29, 2007)

vincenton said:


> This is not correct. She still owned those week at Bali Hai. She still have rights to reserved them at 13 months and still be able to deposit them with RCI if she chooses.
> 
> Only UDI points don't have rights to ARP anymore, this does not effect Convert weeks.
> 
> Vincent.



And I'm not sure that is correct Vincent.  I belong to the FF Yahoo site and it was my understanding from what I was reading over there that even converted fixed weeks owners can no longer ARP the week they own and deposit it, which if true of course gives even less reason to buy from the developer cause before they always bragged that you could deposit your strong week into RCI (in order to sell you on FF).  I may be wrong and have wondered about this myself.  

RickandCindy:  I own FF points through converted fixed resale weeks.  I have VIP gold to date because I was grandfathered in.  The official line from FF is that resales do not count towards VIP gold.  There may be ways around this.  Most knowledgeable about this is Angel England with RPMI in Arkansas.  I would suggest you contact her as she recently has made comments on the FF group website (definitely join it if you are going to own FF) about obtaining VIP gold with resales.  She is extremely honest and is the person I worked with to obtain my resale weeks and conversions.  None better than Angel.  While I very much enjoy my gold status I'm not sure that it is worth paying what you paid and I would hate to lose the trading power that you surely have with those Pahio weeks.   While it is true that you can get 50% point discounts and upgrades to larger units, that is all based on availability of course and at 1 to 2 cents per thousand points on the resale markets it might be worth it to just buy twice as many and get the same effect.  Also, you can buy less points than you really want resale and cheap and then rent them from FF Yahoo group members (and they rent out immediately) at $5-6 per thousand points when you need extra points and that may be less than your maintenance fees on average.   

I believe Angel's phone number is(or was anyway) 800-844-8404.  If it's changed I am sure you can find RPMI's number on the internet.  Seriously, I would call her tomorrow and find out what she can do for you.  Good luck.
Jackie


----------



## vincenton (Apr 30, 2007)

jtridle said:


> And I'm not sure that is correct Vincent.  I belong to the FF Yahoo site and it was my understanding from what I was reading over there that even converted fixed weeks owners can no longer ARP the week they own and deposit it, which if true of course gives even less reason to buy from the developer cause before they always bragged that you could deposit your strong week into RCI (in order to sell you on FF).  I may be wrong and have wondered about this myself.



And I also, and this is the first time I hear anyone say what you have just said. I also owned some converted fixed week. It would be a cold day in 'Hell' if Fairfield stop allowing this. The converted fixed week you owned, you are only paying Fairfield each year in assessment fee to be able to convert your week into points.

Each year you have the option to use your week anyway you choose from 13 - 10 months.

With that said, you can always opted out of your contract with Fairfield and get your weeks back. 

Vincent.


----------



## EAM (Apr 30, 2007)

Were your Hawaii weeks PIC'd or turned into FSP weeks?  If they were PIC'd, you can keep on depositing them into RCI.  If not, you should try to get something in writing stating that you will ALWAYS be able to deposit your Hawaii weeks into RCI.

See this thread where Madge stated that one won't necessarily get any available week in RCI, even with a deposit of a 3BR red week worth of FSP points:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37400&highlight=Fairfield


----------



## mshatty (Apr 30, 2007)

With regard to ARPing a converted fixed week and depositing it into RCI, I have had RCI add my converted week as a week for future deposit to my RCI account.  The way I see it is that when or if I ARP the week, I can then deposit into RCI.


----------



## vincenton (Apr 30, 2007)

EAM said:


> Were your Hawaii weeks PIC'd or turned into FSP weeks?  If they were PIC'd, you can keep on depositing them into RCI.  If not, you should try to get something in writing stating that you will ALWAYS be able to deposit your Hawaii weeks into RCI.
> 
> See this thread where Madge stated that one won't necessarily get any available week in RCI, even with a deposit of a 3BR red week worth of FSP points:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37400&highlight=Fairfield



The thread Madge was refering to is using points to get a week into RCI. This is totally different.

Converted weeks are fixed week you owned, are like PIC weeks other than it being from Fairfield resort rather than non-Fairfield resort.

With converted weeks, you can only ARP the weeks that you originallly purchase as fixed week. This is why they can never take this away from you.

Vincent.


----------



## philemer (Apr 30, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am worried about trade power of generic weeks.  I thought I could pull Shearwater from RCI with a two bedroom, 154,000 week.  This won't work?



If Shearwater does a bulk deposit you wouldn't have any problem. SA weeks seem to get them. But if it's a random week that is deposited you may, or may not, be able to see it. Maybe someone who has done this with a 154K deposit will chime in. Remember, things change. Sometimes daily! 

Phil


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 30, 2007)

You have alot of PAHIO, and from what i'm reading it seem to me that FF is going to try and kill PAHIO. So if you can buy alittle more FF and get all your  Pahio converted then you may be doing the right thing.


----------



## skinsfan (May 3, 2007)

So if someone has a VIP package and sells their timeshare, does the new owner receive the VIP status? Also does the RCI membership fee still get waived?



Bill4728 said:


> You have alot of PAHIO, and from what i'm reading it seem to me that FF is going to try and kill PAHIO. So if you can buy alittle more FF and get all your  Pahio converted then you may be doing the right thing.


----------



## mshatty (May 3, 2007)

skinsfan said:


> So if someone has a VIP package and sells their timeshare, does the new owner receive the VIP status? Also does the RCI membership fee still get waived?


 
VIP does not transfer except to immediate family.  RCI Weeks account is part of the Fairshare Plus fee you pay every year.  So if you buy resale, FF/Wyn sets up a RCI weeks account for you that is paid by FF/Wyn.


----------



## skinsfan (May 3, 2007)

I just contacted Wyndham (before I saw this post) and I asked the rep if the VIP status was transferable and he said yes... maybe he was confused?



mshatty said:


> VIP does not transfer except to immediate family


----------



## mshatty (May 3, 2007)

skinsfan said:


> I just contacted Wyndham (before I saw this post) and I asked the rep if the VIP status was transferable and he said yes... maybe he was confused?


 
No, his lips were moving.  The only way a transfer of your account will stay VIP is to an immediate family member.  Outside of that, the account loses VIP status when transferred via resale to a thrid party.


----------



## skinsfan (May 3, 2007)

Thanks! Do you have an documentation that I could read on this or links?



mshatty said:


> No, his lips were moving.  The only way a transfer of your account will stay VIP is to an immediate family member.  Outside of that, the account loses VIP status when transferred via resale to a thrid party.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 3, 2007)

skinsfan said:


> I just contacted Wyndham (before I saw this post) and I asked the rep if the VIP status was transferable and he said yes... maybe he was confused?




Confused may be an understatement.  They are wrong, never the less.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 3, 2007)

skinsfan said:


> Thanks! Do you have an documentation that I could read on this or links?



There have been many FF/Wyndham owners who have recently found their VIP status taken away when FF has found out that they have resales in the FF holdings.  That is proof enough for me!   Beyond that, I was recently on a FF Owners' Update where the sales rep told me that my two FF fixed weeks could be converted to points but that they wouldn't be included in any packaging that would entitle me to VIP benefits.  If I want VIP (which I don't) I would have to buy at least a 300k point package from them (FF/Wyndham).  No thanks!


----------



## mshatty (May 3, 2007)

skinsfan said:


> Thanks! Do you have an documentation that I could read on this or links?


 
Quoting from the FF/Wyn's Member Directory:

"Eligibility Requirements:  VIP program benefits are offered to Fairshare Plus Members allocated at least 300,000 Fairshare Plus points on an annual basis.  Only Fairshare Plus point associated with ownership interests purchased directly through Fairfield or its affiliates, ownership interests acquired by will or intestate succession, ownership interests acquired by "Immediate Relative" of Members or through PIC conversion count toward VIP status.

"Immediate Relative" currently includes parents, spouses, domestic partners, siblings, children and grandchildren.  Purchases of ownership interests made from private individuals or resale companies will not count toward total points required for VIP eligibility."

HTH.


----------



## skinsfan (May 4, 2007)

Thanks again!



mshatty said:


> Quoting from the FF/Wyn's Member Directory:
> 
> "Eligibility Requirements:  VIP program benefits are offered to Fairshare Plus Members allocated at least 300,000 Fairshare Plus points on an annual basis.  Only Fairshare Plus point associated with ownership interests purchased directly through Fairfield or its affiliates, ownership interests acquired by will or intestate succession, ownership interests acquired by "Immediate Relative" of Members or through PIC conversion count toward VIP status.
> 
> ...


----------



## ausman (May 4, 2007)

It is May 4th but not midnight here yet.

Cindy, what did you do.?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2007)

We met BocaBum here in sunny Waikiki Beach for lunch yesterday, thought about this whole thing last night and today, then we rescinded a few short hours ago, via certified letter, return receipt.  

BocaBum actually said it was a pretty good deal that we got, but he also explained that we _could _do it cheaper, and I am all about that!  

It was wonderful meeting Jim in person.   He is as nice as we all imagine him to be!


----------



## taffy19 (May 6, 2007)

Cindy, it must have been a very emotional week for you trying to make up your mind what to do. I hope you are happy with your decision. You can always buy again later but you cannot rescind after your rescission deadline has passed.

How do you like staying at this resort? It certainly is in the middle of where the action is and a few steps from the beach. Did you have a view or not and did you make any pictures? Will you tell us more?


----------



## wilma (May 8, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> BocaBum actually said it was a pretty good deal that we got, but he also explained that we _could _do it cheaper, and I am all about that!



Could you explain how it could be cheaper. I'm assuming that you're still trying to get the platinum or gold VIP and convert some of your other RCI weeks into the Wyndham system. I did the Wyndham tour at Kona Hawaiian Resort and the salesperson claimed that if I purchased a Kona resort week that I could bring in my 2 weeks of a 3 bedroom Tahoe resort and somehow end up with over 500,000 points. I didn't do it because it cost $19,000 for an EOY at Kona but the idea of getting some better trades than what RCI isnow giving me for Tahoe would be appealing, if there is a cheaper way to do it. Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 8, 2007)

Some resorts allow you to convert weeks you already own for a lesser cost.  We understand that is can be $2,395 for the conversion of the first week and $995 for each additional week.   There are other ways, too, to get the same thing done.  Wyndham has started to allow resale buyers to purchase a small points package and convert the others along with the new purchase.  That was basically what we were doing, but because it is Hawaii, we think it was more expensive.  We will see.  I am watching ebay auctions and am very interested in those.


----------



## wilma (May 8, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Some resorts allow you to convert weeks you already own for a lesser cost.  We understand that is can be $2,395 for the conversion of the first week and $995 for each additional week.   There are other ways, too, to get the same thing done.  Wyndham has started to allow resale buyers to purchase a small points package and convert the others along with the new purchase.  That was basically what we were doing, but because it is Hawaii, we think it was more expensive.  We will see.  I am watching ebay auctions and am very interested in those.



Very interesting, the salesperson claimed that you could only bring in other non-wyndham weeks for VIP qualification if you purchased at least an EOY week from the developer not on any resales. Will be interested to hear if your resale purchase works.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 8, 2007)

An ebay purchase would not allow us to PIC our RCI weeks.  We are going to buy the points, then talk to sales about an additional purchase to get us to Platinum VIP level.


----------



## joestein (May 8, 2007)

It is my understanding that fixed weeks converted into FSP points do in fact count towards VIP.  In fact, if you read the description in the earlier message, it says that only points purchased directly from Wyndham count towards VIP.  I think converting your fixed weeks into points would count as 'direct purchase from Wyndham'.

Tom Cornelius, who I think is the largest FSP point converter there is, once mentioned in an email that converted points do count towards VIP status.

Joe


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 9, 2007)

joestein said:


> It is my understanding that fixed weeks converted into FSP points do in fact count towards VIP.
> 
> Joe




No, it may or may not.  Since they can track the fixed week that is in their system.  So if it is resell, it should not count.  But if you own the week a while ago or before they put it in to their system, it should count.  Also, mistake do happen.

Jya-Ning


----------



## joestein (May 9, 2007)

Jya-Ning said:


> No, it may or may not.  Since they can track the fixed week that is in their system.  So if it is resell, it should not count.  But if you own the week a while ago or before they put it in to their system, it should count.  Also, mistake do happen.
> 
> Jya-Ning



You know how many weeks that Tom buys and then converts, so I think that it must convert to VIP eligible points.

I am thinking of getting in the FF points resale business, if and when I do, I will let you know how the points turn out.

Joe


----------



## Hawaiibarb (May 10, 2007)

I was offered a similar package because I considered converting my Pahio points to Fairfield Points.  I would have been Platinum level, too, but, as I said, I wasn't willing to pay the price.  As we say in Hawaii, you are "akamai" ts owners, so do what feels right to you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 10, 2007)

Barb,we did rescind that package, but now they are exercising ROFR on our most recent purchase.  I cannot believe they would be vengeful like that, but they sure are.   The paperwork for ROFR was signed by David Walters.


----------



## pattic777 (May 10, 2007)

*Rate to convert weeks*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Some resorts allow you to convert weeks you already own for a lesser cost.  We understand that is can be $2,395 for the conversion of the first week and $995 for each additional week.



We were quoted either $186 or $189 per deed to convert (I didn't write it down, but I do remember it was "per deed" so if we had bought two intervals on the same deed, it would be one fee).  The salesperson said that we would initially be quoted $2395, but once we agreed to buy, we would be given the lower price as a perk.

Patti


----------



## vincenton (May 10, 2007)

pattic777 said:


> We were quoted either $186 or $189 per deed to convert (I didn't write it down, but I do remember it was "per deed" so if we had bought two intervals on the same deed, it would be one fee).  The salesperson said that we would initially be quoted $2395, but once we agreed to buy, we would be given the lower price as a perk.
> 
> Patti



Hello Patti,

   Yes, it that is normal fee for converting a fixed week into FF points. If you did a straight conversion it would be $2395 for the first week and $995 for each week after the first. This must be done at the same time.

Vincent.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 10, 2007)

joestein said:


> It is my understanding that fixed weeks converted into FSP points do in fact count towards VIP.  In fact, if you read the description in the earlier message, it says that only points purchased directly from Wyndham count towards VIP.  I think converting your fixed weeks into points would count as 'direct purchase from Wyndham'.
> 
> Tom Cornelius, who I think is the largest FSP point converter there is, once mentioned in an email that converted points do count towards VIP status.
> 
> Joe




Some subjects are best left out of a public forum, especially when talking about other people, what they own and what they've gotten.  There has been a lot of discussion on the FF YahooGroup about this and I would suggest folks be mindful and respectful not to screw up someone else's deal by talking tales out of school.

With that being said, i will speak up on my own account and specific to my ownership to say that I know for a fact that my two fixed weeks acquired via resale purchases will not qualify me for VIP at any level, if I ever choose to convert them.  As has been mentioned by Jya-Ning and maybe others, FF is keeping track of such info in their computer system and they have accounts and specific ownership weeks flagged as resale.

Keep in mind, it is easy enough for them to figure it out, without us telling tales as if Mr & Mrs Smith bought at Kingsgate when it first was being built in say 1989 . . .  and now Mr. & Mrs Jones owns it now, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that Jones acquired from Smith.  They will eventually put it together and flag the account.

If you are expecting or wanting to get VIP with FF/Wyndham, you better plan on shelling out big bucks buying from them directly.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 10, 2007)

pattic777 said:


> We were quoted either $186 or $189 per deed to convert (I didn't write it down, but I do remember it was "per deed" so if we had bought two intervals on the same deed, it would be one fee).  The salesperson said that we would initially be quoted $2395, but once we agreed to buy, we would be given the lower price as a perk.
> 
> Patti



Patti, that is the special rate if you are doing conversions at the same time as making a points purchase from them.  Another enticement to get people to convert to points.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 10, 2007)

Our cost was going to be $18,100 for an EOY two bedroom purchase and conversion would be $189 for each week we converted.  I was pretty excited about it, but we had a few lies mixed into the deal, so what can you do?  

Now the additional week we had in escrow, waiting for ROFR, that was promised by Peter Clark as having passed the process is not even ours, and it was going to be converted as soon as it closed, so it is a good thing we rescinded.


----------



## nushy730 (May 20, 2007)

vincenton said:


> And I also, and this is the first time I hear anyone say what you have just said. I also owned some converted fixed week. It would be a cold day in 'Hell' if Fairfield stop allowing this. The converted fixed week you owned, you are only paying Fairfield each year in assessment fee to be able to convert your week into points.
> 
> Each year you have the option to use your week anyway you choose from 13 - 10 months.
> 
> ...





I am sorry everyone they will not allow you to do an ARP exchange for your hawaii week with RCI anymore.  It was not benefiting Wyndham so they stopped it.
I was just recently fired from Wyndham and worked in the corporate office and know everything there is to know about the program and all the changes that have happened and will happen.  VIP owners are not going to be too happy good luck owning with them now....


----------



## nushy730 (May 20, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> Some subjects are best left out of a public forum, especially when talking about other people, what they own and what they've gotten.  There has been a lot of discussion on the FF YahooGroup about this and I would suggest folks be mindful and respectful not to screw up someone else's deal by talking tales out of school.
> 
> With that being said, i will speak up on my own account and specific to my ownership to say that I know for a fact that my two fixed weeks acquired via resale purchases will not qualify me for VIP at any level, if I ever choose to convert them.  As has been mentioned by Jya-Ning and maybe others, FF is keeping track of such info in their computer system and they have accounts and specific ownership weeks flagged as resale.
> 
> ...






When resale is bought it is flagged in the owner screen that the agent sees if really looking into the contract.  At first glance they dont know its a resale.  A lot of time sales reps who are trying to get a deal or if a person got them angry will call into research if the resale has not been coded right and have them change it so that the resale owner will not get the vip and resales can not be traded what so ever if you all didnt know that.


----------



## nushy730 (May 20, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> There have been many FF/Wyndham owners who have recently found their VIP status taken away when FF has found out that they have resales in the FF holdings.  That is proof enough for me!   Beyond that, I was recently on a FF Owners' Update where the sales rep told me that my two FF fixed weeks could be converted to points but that they wouldn't be included in any packaging that would entitle me to VIP benefits.  If I want VIP (which I don't) I would have to buy at least a 300k point package from them (FF/Wyndham).  No thanks!




Yvonne,
Let me let you in on a little of the lots of knowledge i have about wyndham.  If the two fixed weeks you own are regular weeks and not resale you can convert them and as long as the point value equals 300+ you will be vip.  Now with that said, if you do a straight conversion without a purchase they will charge you close to $3000.00 each week to convert.  If you do a purchase minimum of 105K points they will charge you $189.00 each week.  But.....  you have to do a minimum purchase for each week you want to convert.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 21, 2007)

nushy730 said:


> Yvonne,
> Let me let you in on a little of the lots of knowledge i have about wyndham.  If the two fixed weeks you own are regular weeks and not resale you can convert them and as long as the point value equals 300+ you will be vip.  Now with that said, if you do a straight conversion without a purchase they will charge you close to $3000.00 each week to convert.  If you do a purchase minimum of 105K points they will charge you $189.00 each week.  But.....  you have to do a minimum purchase for each week you want to convert.



Nushy . . . Nushy . . . Nushy . . . I think everyone "here" knows that my FF fixed weeks are via resale.  I've never made it a secret and FF also has them flagged so I have nothing to lose by being open discussing my ownership here.  I "almost" did the conversion thingee before the resale/conversion/VIP became such a hot button with FF corporate over the past year or two, but alas, I was blatently lied to regarding the VIP Gold status I was promised by the slug sales manager at Flagstaff.  We rescinded the entire $12-$13k deal (which included a points purchase plus the two conversions AND a PIC) when we didn't get it (the VIP Gold status) in writing as promised.

I may not be the brightest FF/Wyndham owner here, but I know enough to understand what you're trying to educate me on.  Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2007)

We bought a 154K resale and are going to see what owning Fairshare Plus is like.  If we enjoy our ownership, we MAY consider the same deal with PAHIO.  I just could not buy something without trying it out first.  I am sure they will tell us the price is increased, but we won't pay more.  We are going back to Kauai soon enough, ten more months, so we will see what they have to say, if Fairshare Plus even works for us.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 13, 2008)

*Sun or Snow Timeshare dot com Rentals and Sales*

Cindy 

I see you decided to buy into Fairfield Wyndham 
and have started your own timeshare business..


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes we did!


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Congratulations!*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes we did!


Cindy, I just looked at your web site and read the "about us" story. Very nicely done.   

I hope you and your daughter Laura will succeed as it is what your family likes to do. Do what you love to do and you are not working or it doesn't feel like that. I admire people who can pull this off as you only live once.


----------



## LauraG (Jul 13, 2008)

iconnections said:


> Cindy, I just looked at your web site and read the "about us" story. Very nicely done.
> 
> I hope you and your daughter Laura will succeed as it is what your family likes to do. Do what you love to do and you are not working or it doesn't feel like that. I admire people who can pull this off as you only live once.




What a nice reply!  I'm Cindy's daughter, Laura, and I feel so blessed to be able to stay at home with my little girl and run this business!  Now I can remain a "career woman" and be a mommy who gives my daughter lots of personal attention.  God does provide!  :whoopie:


----------



## lprstn (Jul 14, 2008)

LauraG said:


> What a nice reply!  I'm Cindy's daughter, Laura, and I feel so blessed to be able to stay at home with my little girl and run this business!  Now I can remain a "career woman" and be a mommy who gives my daughter lots of personal attention.  God does provide!  :whoopie:



Yes He does!!! I also checked out the website, looks great!


----------



## LauraG (Jul 14, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Yes He does!!! I also checked out the website, looks great!



Thank you!  Websites are a lot of work, considering I run the entire business myself.  But.... when you're a "control freak" like I am, you adjust to working hard all the time.     (Not to mention I'm chasing a little toddler around most of the day!)  Do it while you're young, right?


----------

